# Noise Phobia



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

One of the foster dogs that we took on recently has Noise Phobia. She lived in our village and would refuse to leave the house if there was any shooting nearby or crop scarers going off.


She is nearly ten years old. She has come to live with us and I watched, secretly, when I heard a gun go off, nearby, to see how she reacted. She ignored it. This has continued to be the case for several weeks except when someone from her old extended family did us a favour and came to let her out for a wee one day when we had to be away from home. He said he opened the door, she stepped outside, heard a bang and retreated inside with her tail between her legs!


Some years ago I knew of a dog that would not leave the house, if guns were firing or crop scarers going off, anywhere, with he owner but would go out with the owner's son!


Two other dogs are terrified of thunder and fireworks when at home but fine when they go to kennels.


Esther, our foster dog, has only moved about a quarter of mile from her old house but can cope with noises here with us but there or with them.


If your dog is scared of fireworks it might be worth seeing if they settle in someone else's house (or even down the pub!).


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Owners can physically and/or mentally convince dogs that they, the dog, likes/dislikes many situations!
In classes I used to train owners...the dogs always had enough sense to know what was required!:wink2:>


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Very interesting Pat.
Thank goodness non of our dogs have been scared of noises, however one of them did become a bit silly when fireworks went off and we discovered why,
each time I heard the fireworks I would jump up and look out of the window to watch them, she thought it was something bad going on outside and got nervous,
as soon as we realised I stopped doing it and she soon stopped worrying.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Shadow doesn’t seem to be worried

But he doesn’t like wind

I like a window open in the bedroom, if it’s windy and the curtain blows 

He sits by it and looks reproachfully at me , as he sleeps in the bedroom 

Until I close it

If it gets windy during the night, he wakes me to close the window

Sandra


----------

